# volume control for PC speakers



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

I am wanting to use a Dayton 2.1 plate amp to power a set of speakers connected to my desktop PC. I already have the amp and speakers I plan to use but I would like to add a volume control somewhere on my desktop instead of using the PC volume control. Would I need to add a preamp between the PC 1/8" audio output and the RCA inputs on the plate amp? I know this is probably a really simple answer but I didn't have much luck on google searches. 

I'm not looking to spend a lot as it's just a toy project but what would you recommend?


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

maybe try a PAC LC-1 to see if it'll work for you...


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

diy.phil said:


> maybe try a PAC LC-1 to see if it'll work for you...


That's a good idea I never even thought of something that simple.

I might give that a try. Any other options are welcome.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

There are fancy USB volume controller knobs on ebay too!


----------

